# This Yank is Canada-bound!



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I've had a bus trip planned for some time now that has been deferred, but I will finally depart next week. It's NYC to Toronto, across the provinces all the way to Vancouver. The return trip will cover the northern plains states, through the Badlands, Montana and Wyoming. I have always wanted to see this stuff. A very close Canadian internet friend whom I have never met will finally be visible after this schlep finally ends. 

Do I have to change my money at the Bank of Canada before I leave? I don't know if they will take my greenbacks along the rural routes in Canada, or if I'll get a fair exchange rate. Is the U.S. dollar still high compared to Canada's? I kind of hate being an imperialist shoving my foreign money at Canucks and expecting them to take it. Nobody takes Canadian money in the U.S.

What kind of identification do I need to cross the border? Will a driver's license do the job? Do many people hate Yanks? Any advice welcome.

I haven't been to Canada since Montreal when I was 12. Moose Jaw, here I come!


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome back! Any Canadian bank will exchange US currency for you and most businesses from fast food stops to bookstores will accept US currency at a "fair' exchange. A US dollar will buy you a little more than 1.2 Canadian. It varies. It would be courteous to use Canadian currency while you are here. Some kind of proof of citizenship is best for entering Canada - you are more likely to encounter problems re-entering the US. Hope this helps. Have a good journey.

PS - you can skip Toronto - there's nothing there.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

LGBaker said:


> PS - you can skip Toronto - there's nothing there.


Talk about true flamebait


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

*sitting*

... and waiting.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

LGBaker said:


> PS - you can skip Toronto - there's nothing there.


It only appears that way to people in a BC Bud fog.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

All the Torontinians are at the shopping malls


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

...and all the Montrealer's are at the Strip Clubs 

why does every westerner hate Toronto but most people in Toronto love the west?
(this coming for a guy raised in Vancouver and living in Toronto)


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Hollywood films a lot of movies in Toronto that are supposed to be "New York" and "Chicago." None of us are fooled. It still looks like Hog Town. 

Was that a good flame? Can you pass along a little info along with your flames?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

trump said:


> ...and all the Montrealer's are in the Strip Clubs


yup, that's where I found my partner....
and don't forget that in Montreal jaywalking is a sport....
the speed limit only a suggestion....
poutine is the national dish....
we have to smoke all the time...
and we are competing with Paris for the rudest salespeople....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> Was that a good flame?


Now be nice.
In Toronto they are sensitive to the fact the only culture they have comes from yogurt ....


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

*outlook*



guytoronto said:


> It only appears that way to people in a BC Bud fog.


Fog? What fog? Visibility is a hundred klicks today - as usual. We musn't give MissGulch an erroneous impression.

Miss - Toronto is one of Canada's least significant cities and can be easily overlooked when passing by. Another is Calgary. You haven't lived until you've been to Yahk, British Columbia.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> Hollywood films a lot of movies in Toronto that are supposed to be "New York" and "Chicago." None of us are fooled. It still looks like Hog Town.
> 
> Was that a good flame? Can you pass along a little info along with your flames?


Just playing off stereotypes of the different parts of Canada, hopefully all of it in good humour. I for one love Montreal and their sweet, sweet legal drinking age of 18



LGBaker said:


> Fog? What fog? Visibility is a hundred klicks today - as usual. We musn't give MissGulch an erroneous impression.
> 
> Miss - Toronto is one of Canada's least significant cities and can be easily overlooked when passing by. Another is Calgary. You haven't lived until you've been to Yahk, British Columbia.


that was a joke....right?


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

*Hate Toronto?*



trump said:


> ...and all the Montrealer's are at the Strip Clubs
> 
> why does every westerner hate Toronto but most people in Toronto love the west?
> (this coming for a guy raised in Vancouver and living in Toronto)


I don't hate Toronto - I simply have no illusions about it. The last time through I nearly drowned on the murk. Nice people, though.

We are here to help MissGulch enjoy her Canadian experience. I don't know which of the blue states you are from Miss - if it's an eastern one, you will likely seek Western Canada for its unique ambience. Hence the promotion. Take Alberta, for example ... please ... take Alberta ...


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

LGBaker said:


> Take Alberta, for example ... please ... take Alberta ...


hahaha now THAT was funny


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bon voyage, Miss G. Give my regards to anyone you meet with a NYC accent. Paix.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

*jocular geography aside MissGulch ...*

Your trip sounds like a long bus ride. We could provide more pertinent information if we were informed where you plan to enter Canada. Why not ask some direct questions? We are here to serve.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

You should exchange a few hundred into CADs before you cross. Then just use a credit card or any ATM for purchases and additional cash. You'll get the bank's exchange rate.

Toward the end of your Canadian stay avoid the coins and get rid of all your Canadian cash at the duty free store provided the bus will stop there before you re-enter the US.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

LGBaker said:


> We are here to serve.


Thank you, I *enjoy* enslaving Canucks!

I shall enter by way of Toronto, and continue westward on a looooong journey through the provinces. 

Direct questions: Will people give me a hard time over Bush's policies?
How do you say poutine? Is it poo-teen, or pou-tahn?


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Everybody charges a cut when they exchange money, eiher in service charges or in a 'spread' in the percentage rate. My worst experience was a bank in Germany who charged $8 in service charges to cash a $20 traveller's cheque.

You can expect to lose about 10% off the official exchange rate using US cash at retail stores, and about 4% using credit cards or bank machines. Your best value will be to exchange at your own US bank, or at the counter at a Canadian bank. 

The official rate is viewable at http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/rates/converter.html, and the major Canadian banks also publish their buy and sell retail rates, such as http://www.tdcommercialbanking.com/tradefinance/rates.jsp

So if the official rate is $1.225, the bank will give you $1.197 less service chages, VISA will give you $1.17 and a retailer will give you $1.10 to $1.15

Thanks
Trevor
CanadaRAM.com


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

As an ex-yank (Brooklyn, NY, in fact) I say welcome & enjoy - get cash from any banks along the way, if you use US funds in stores you'll lose a few % each time - & you ain't lived till you've visited the booming metropolis of Silverton, BC, pop. 225 (winter)/250 (summer)/600 (August, music school month). Bon voyage, have a blast.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Duosonic, from where in Brooklyn were you raised? My father was from Brooklyn, and I grew up in Queens.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., remember, NYC electricity is mainly from Quebec, and which was bought from Labrador, which is part of the Province of Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

When you pass through Banff, of course stop and view one of the most photographed sights of all, Lake Louise. But don't forget to see Johnston Canyon, which is very close to both the town and Lake Louise. It is simply spectacular! Far too many people pass through Banff and miss Johnston Canyon.
And when in Vancouver, do set aside a few hours to come to North Van to see both Deep Cove, and the Lynn Valley Suspension Bridge. The friends I've taken to those places have always enjoyed it very much. Oh, and DO have a Honey's Donut while in Deep Cove.  Mmmmmm.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

trump said:


> Just playing off stereotypes of the different parts of Canada, hopefully all of it in good humour. I for one love Montreal and their sweet, sweet legal drinking age of 18


18 is the "official age", it was more like 12-14 when I grew up....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> What is this "shopping mall" of which you speak?
> 
> At least people in Toronto give directions to tourists.


Touchy arent' we?

Toronto is one giant shopping mall. Home of the bland - get with the stereotypes ;>

Official Montreal slogan for anglos:
101 or 401......


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

HowEver said:


> btw *every* single French word has its accent on the final syllable. Every one except the English words that the French use.


C'pas vrai tabarnac!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Emergency Pronunciation Lesson!*

It's Poo-teen.
Much like in Spanish, in French the "i" is pronounced "ee".
Emphasis on the "teen". (not the "poo".)
If sometime you get a chance to come East of Toronto, I would happily accompany you on a Poutine Tour of Eastern Ontario/Western Quebec. 

Mmmmmmm, poooooutiiiiiine......

Ignore the crushing chest pain, tingling down the left arm and up into the jaw. Just give me more poutine!

We might joke about Americans. Some of us might think Bush is a demon pretending to be a half-wit. But overwhelmingly, Canadians love to meet and talk to Americans.

You will enjoy your trip very much.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Emphasis on the "teen". (not the "poo".)


If you have tried the McDonald's version of poutine, you would be justified in thinking it's actually the other way around.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Duosonic, from where in Brooklyn were you raised? My father was from Brooklyn, and I grew up in Queens.


I was born in Brooklyn, and my parents were old Bensonhurst people. NY is not part of the *real* America, though.

I have so many posts here already I'm a "full citizen." Am I Canuck now?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SoyMac said:


> We might joke about Americans. Some of us might think Bush is a demon pretending to be a half-wit.


I don't think he's pretending.....


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

MissGulch said:


> I have so many posts here already I'm a "full citizen." Am I Canuck now?


naw, there a lot that needs to be done before becoming a Canuck - here's a partial list of some things you must do (feel free to add) :

- You must visit a Tim Hortons location
- You must know who "The Great One" is
- Eventually Kissing the Cod is high on your list of things to do before you die
- You've followed a playoff hockey game by sitting on your porch and listening to random people yell the score
- You don't find the terms Loonie and Toonie funny
- You realize that Metric makes far more sense that Imperial

thats all I got for now


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

trump said:


> naw, there a lot that needs to be done before becoming a Canuck - here's a partial list of some things you must do (feel free to add) :
> 
> - You must visit a Tim Hortons location
> - You must know who "The Great One" is
> ...


Some glaring ommissions on the "things to be done" not included on the list.

End most sentences with a small pause and then "eh"

for practice;

"How's it going, [pause] eh?" Inflection on the "eh" is most important.
This phrase is the common greeting amongst Canadians made popular by the Mackenzie brothers.

Just pretend you're a California (or if you're the governor; "Kaulifornia") Valley girl and end each sentence as if it was a question.
eg. Question: Who discovered America?"
Answer by Valley girl; "Columbus?"

Then add the pause and the "eh"
Voila! Canadian.

Also, something else that is important is the use of "excuse me"
In American "excuse me" is more of a command whereas in Canada it is more of a request. Hence the belief that Canadians are so polite.
I will demonstrate; At football game someone wants pass by your seat to get to their seat. In America; "excuse me" demands that you move your ass out of their way. In Canada it is a gentle request that if you would be kind enough to let them pass.

Just don't catch us watching a U.S. vs. Canada hockey game. The gloves are off for that. Politeness be damned. This is hockey. See "The Great One" for more info.

Thirdly is the removal of "uh-huh" from your vocabulary, especially when someone tells you "thank you."
Here we still used the time honoured phrase "you're welcome"

Enjoy your stay in Canada and as they say in la belle provence; "Bienvenue"


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Direct questions: Will people give me a hard time over Bush's policies?


I don't see why, unless when you travel you push that on people. "Hi my name is Joe, I'm from America and I love George Bush!!" I just don't see people starting conversations that way, do you?

Unless you get stuck on the train with a poly-sci student, I doubt it will even come up.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

LGBaker said:


> You haven't lived until you've been to Yahk, British Columbia.


Then, indeed, I have lived ("Been to Yahk & Back")  . Friends of the family used to own the Shell station in Yahk years ago. Used to pass through enroute to Creston to pick cherries every summer. Some are still in the area, LGB-Cranbrook, Moyie and Wycliffe, I believe. 

There used to be a little restaurant that sold "World Famous Pies" in Yahk as well. Unfortunately, the last time I was through, they had closed down. Too bad, my mouth waters thinking of their strawberry pie...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

HowEver said:


> At least people in Toronto give directions to tourists.


You're joking, right?  

Been through Toronto 3 times, enroute to visit friends in Hamilton. Never had anything to do with the city the first two times, from the plane to the Kingsway bus to Hamilton and back. 

During the third visit I wanted to conduct some research in the paleontology department at the ROM. Got off the bus from Hamilton on Yonge St. and tried to get directions. People were so entranced by the color of their shoes that by the time they noticed you, they had already run right over you. I must have asked a dozen people for directions. Four blocks later, I walked out to the middle of an intersection to ask a cop (who was directing traffic) for help and he seemed put out. As I neared my destination I asked a delivery guy for confirmation. He flat out refused to help. As it turned out, I was only a half block away, and soon found my way. 

A colder, more inhospitable city I have never been to. Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Potato Battery (May 18, 2005)

Carex said:


> I don't see why, unless when you travel you push that on people. "Hi my name is Joe, I'm from America and I love George Bush!!" I just don't see people starting conversations that way, do you?


Sadly, working on a university campus, I sometimes do.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

MissGulch, during your passage through Alberta you should consider the following:

www.tyrrellmuseum.com
(a world class museum of paleontology nestled in the hoodoos of the Red Deer river valley not far from Calgary)

www.japanesegarden.ab.ca
(a beautiful and peaceful Japanese garden located in Lethbridge)

www.watertonpark.com
(a lesser known and lesser commercialized version of Banff in the Rockies in SE Alberta)

If you choose the latter, I would also suggest the time be taken to traverse this little gem, which abutts Waterton Park in northern Montana and forms the balance of the Waterton-Glacier International Peace Park:

www.nps.gov/glac

You could loop down from Alberta into Montana through Chief Mountain customs, cross into Idaho and then go back north into BC at Kingsgate.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., there was a time when Brooklyn was not part of New York City.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Miss G., there was a time when Brooklyn was not part of New York City.


Yes, I know a great deal more about Bageltown than Labrador.

The Borough of Manhattan is comprised of not only Manhattan, but Roosevelt Island as well.


----------



## NewBill (May 29, 2005)

Why every westerner hates Toronto

Ignorance pure and simple.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

NewBill said:


> Why every westerner hates Toronto
> 
> Ignorance pure and simple.


  on the part of the Westerners or on the part of the Torontonians?


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

FeXL said:


> During the third visit I wanted to conduct some research in the paleontology department at the ROM. Got off the bus from Hamilton on Yonge St. and tried to get directions. People were so entranced by the color of their shoes that by the time they noticed you, they had already run right over you. I must have asked a dozen people for directions. Four blocks later, I walked out to the middle of an intersection to ask a cop (who was directing traffic) for help and he seemed put out. As I neared my destination I asked a delivery guy for confirmation. He flat out refused to help.


Actually, what I've found is that so many people are new emigres that they barely even know where they themselves are let alone help anyone else.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> And when in Vancouver, do set aside a few hours to come to North Van to see both Deep Cove, and the Lynn Valley Suspension Bridge. The friends I've taken to those places have always enjoyed it very much. Oh, and DO have a Honey's Donut while in Deep Cove.  Mmmmmm.


I second that statement! Having grown up in North Van was the best. Mountains, Trails, Rivers etc. I spent many a summer down in Lynn Valley Suspension Bridge cliff diving:0

If you can do check it out!


----------



## NewBill (May 29, 2005)

trump said:


> ...and all the Montrealer's are at the Strip Clubs
> 
> why does every westerner hate Toronto but most people in Toronto love the west?
> (this coming for a guy raised in Vancouver and living in Toronto)


Been here on the western postcard 25 years. Westerners object most strongly to things they have little knowledge and no experience of. People go west to be shuck of their previous lives. It is not surprising that they have little good to say about it.

Still it shocks the socks off people here in Victoria when they hear someone has moved back east by choice. It happens quite a lot. Just less than the in-migration.

I think if Canadians experienced some other cities of comparable size to Toronto, they would be really impressed by Toronto.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

My big beef with Toronto: It's leafs fans... and I'm not talking about the people that pay to watch the games.

The "Canadian" sports media always on the Maple Leaf's side... no matter how bad of a team they have on the ice... Harry Neale - enemy number 1.

I remember back in the early 90's... a game between Chicago and Toronto... Toronto was losing 5-1 in the third, and I hear nothing about how badly Toronto is playing, or how good Chicago was playing, Mr. Neale always talked about how well Toronto executed a pass during a play. He told the Blackhawks that they had better watch out, when Toronto managed to cut the lead to 7-2 with five minutes left.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

neale is an idiot - agreed
leafs will not win another stanley cup in my lifetime
screw da Leafs !


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

MissGulch said:


> Do many people hate Yanks? Any advice welcome.


90% of Yanks that visit Canada come back a second time. That should tell you how most Yanks are treated here. 

You might want to consider train travel instead of bus. I imagine a bus trip would be a long haul.

Try and time your travel through BC during the day, or you'll miss the beautiful mountains. Consider going over to Vancouver island by ferry. From there you can go to Seattle by another ferry. Most Americans really enjoy Victoria.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I really wish this thread hadn't been mined from the depths because I find it upsetting. I was turned away at the Canadian border over self-styled paperwork technicalities, and ill-treated by the immigration officials. I have taken up a compliant with the prime minister and Canadian consulate. They seized my license, harassed me and left me stranded 500 miles from home. 

This doesn't mean I dislike Canucks, but I don't expect to attempt another border crossing. Thanks anyway for the advice.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> I really wish this thread hadn't been mined from the depths because I find it upsetting. I was turned away at the Canadian border over self-styled paperwork technicalities, and ill-treated by the immigration officials. I have taken up a compliant with the prime minister and Canadian consulate. They seized my license, harassed me and left me stranded 500 miles from home.
> 
> This doesn't mean I dislike Canucks, but I don't expect to attempt another border crossing. Thanks anyway for the advice.


Too bad aboot (typo intended) your experience at the border.
Just be thankful Canada doesn't have a "Gitmo" type place.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Too bad aboot (typo intended) your experience at the border.
> Just be thankful Canada doesn't have a "Gitmo" type place.


At least they didn't take pot-shots at the United States while they were harassing me. I would rather the thread just die. Thank you please.


----------

